# Question about my CHI



## xphoxbex (Nov 25, 2007)

My CHI iron is my prized possession, it has never failed me (til now).

When I was straightening my hair yesterday, one of the plates came off.  Not completely off, since it is still attached by the wires. 

has this ever happened to anyone? If so do u know how to fix it?

I was thinking of super gluing it, but it might just melt off.

i really don't want to fork out another $150 for it..
Please help!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ms_bloom (Nov 25, 2007)

Is it covered by the manufacturer's warranty still? I would return it if it was, not sure what you can do if it's not. Sorry!


----------



## xphoxbex (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms_bloom* 

 
_Is it covered by the manufacturer's warranty still? I would return it if it was, not sure what you can do if it's not. Sorry!_

 
I bought it three years ago... so i'm guessing no..ahh i'm so mad!


----------



## vica (Nov 26, 2007)

CHI's are known to fall apart like that... im surprised your iron has lasted 3 years! i wouldnt recommend super gluing it tho... Hot tools is a good brand that isnt too expensive but it does the job.. if u are thinkin about droppin some dollars on a new flatiron , i would recommend getting a GHD.. it costs a little bit more than a chi, but the quality is better and the plates are smoother..


----------



## xphoxbex (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vica* 

 
_CHI's are known to fall apart like that... im surprised your iron has lasted 3 years! i wouldnt recommend super gluing it tho... Hot tools is a good brand that isnt too expensive but it does the job.. if u are thinkin about droppin some dollars on a new flatiron , i would recommend getting a GHD.. it costs a little bit more than a chi, but the quality is better and the plates are smoother.._

 

OOh, i have heard of GHD, my cousin has one.  I should ask her about it. thanks!


----------



## mandilovesmakeup (Nov 26, 2007)

going a lil bit off the topic..
well..i borrowed a CHI once from a friend and loved it a lot..i was supposed to get one for myself but then i asked a friend who works for DOLCE salon, she recommended the HAI..so i got it..after all, she i s a hair stylist and she would know coz she used to own a CHI and converted to using HAI..one thing i really like about the HAI is that i can control the temp..it goes up to 400 F unlike the CHI which has a 375 F maximum temp..you should check folica.com for product reviews..they also do free shipping for products worth $50 or more..they sell it there for less than a hundred..hope this helps..


----------



## xstephax (Nov 26, 2007)

at the salon that i work at (trade secret) we were told by the company that makes CHI's that they have life time warranty's and at least for our stores you can bring them back if they ever break or you accidentally break them and you can exchange your broken CHI for a new CHI. whether it's been 3 years or 30 years. not sure if it's the same at other stores but since they are supposed to have a life time warranty i would maybe check that out.


----------



## xstephax (Nov 26, 2007)

double post


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Nov 26, 2007)

i believe the same with ulta, but i would talk to the company to find out for sure


----------



## xphoxbex (Nov 26, 2007)

thanks so much girls! i'm a little happier now!


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 30, 2007)

You can definitely return it, regis salons (parent company of trade secret, beauty express, etc) take them back since CHI's have a lifetime warranty.  Since they're retailers of them, they can exchange it for you (even exchange only though, iirc)

Unfortunately, the plates coming off is common, as well as it just not working anymore ie: plates not heating up, not turning on, etc.   They've had a problem with that for a while now, but most of the time it's not hard to exchange them somewhere.


----------



## xphoxbex (Dec 3, 2007)

okay, well i called farouk usa. and they told me to mail in my chi and add a $35 check.  I think they cover only one year warranty, cuz the guy said in order for them to cover it, you need to have a receipt to prove you bought it within less than a year.  I think i'll try going to trade secret.


----------



## Kristal (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_You can definitely return it, regis salons (parent company of trade secret, beauty express, etc) take them back since CHI's have a lifetime warranty. Since they're retailers of them, they can exchange it for you (even exchange only though, iirc)

Unfortunately, the plates coming off is common, as well as it just not working anymore ie: plates not heating up, not turning on, etc. They've had a problem with that for a while now, but most of the time it's not hard to exchange them somewhere._

 
Do you need a receipt?


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristal_Uhles* 

 
_Do you need a receipt?_

 
IIRC no


----------



## xstephax (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_IIRC no_

 
for trade secret (at least for the one i work at) you either need a receipt or the box it came in with the trade secret price tag on it. both prove that you bought it from a trade secret and not somewhere else.


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xstephax* 

 
_for trade secret (at least for the one i work at) you either need a receipt or the box it came in with the trade secret price tag on it. both prove that you bought it from a trade secret and not somewhere else._

 
Either that's new, or the one locally to me didn't know about it because I just exchanged one there last Monday- no box, no receipt, just the iron itself. Maybe the OP should call her local store and ask?


----------



## xstephax (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_Either that's new, or the one locally to me didn't know about it because I just exchanged one there last Monday- no box, no receipt, just the iron itself. Maybe the OP should call her local store and ask?_

 
it could indeed be new. i've only been working there since september and it's what i've been told by my manager. i'm also in canada so perhaps our store's have a different set of rules? or maybe it just depends on the manager/store itself? but i agree, the OP should call her local store just to find out.


----------

